# Most Beautiful Tarantula



## dGr8-1 (Jul 14, 2006)

Is there an awards body that recognizes a certain specie to be the most sought after and most beautiful of all Tarantulas? Don't get me wrong, they're all beautiful to me. 

So, again:
1) most rare
2) most sought after
3) most beautiful
  3.1)  color
  3.2)  size

Am I asking too much?


----------



## stargell (Jul 14, 2006)

An awards show would rock. I could just see all the T's going on-stage to collect their awards... heehee

Most likely to succeed after final molt is...

Best personality is....

Most beautiful is....

Of course, if it's a beauty pageant....do the T's have to do the whole talent show part? 

"I"d like to thank my keeper for all the crickets. And I'd also like to thank ExoTerra for my lovely enclosure..."

I'm cracking myself up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigToach (Jul 14, 2006)

too bad slings didnt keep their awesome color as adults. i could think of hundreds that would qualify. imagine a 9 inch blue Hatian Brown, or most any of the avics full size with sling colors.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 14, 2006)

*yes*

there is one avic which does keep its childish markings...also nice idea..only problem is everyone that owns a t thinks their's is the best,,..but like a dog show...that could work...since i have seen 2 of the same spiders look quite different...best of breed..best coloration for the breed ,ect ect ..lol where would it stop!!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jul 14, 2006)

sick4x4 said:
			
		

> there is one avic which does keep its childish markings


A. minatrix.

@Topic kind of a funny idea

And now... presenting the serial killer of the year... With a whopping 180 murders-

-125 Crix
-25 Roaches
-18 Mealworms
-5 Siblings
-5 Offspring
-2 Humans
*(Owners not present to accept award)

- _Haplopelma lividum _!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

And now... presenting the webber of the year... With a whopping 500 Sq. feet of web.......

-_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

And now... presenting the escape artist of the year, with whopping 25 escapes-

-10 to the female next door
-5 to the closet
-5 to the owner's girlfriend's car
-3 to the cricket tub
-2 to the bathroom

-_Psalmopeous pulcher_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Varden (Jul 14, 2006)

What happens when a sore loser eats the winner?


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jul 14, 2006)

Varden said:
			
		

> What happens when a sore loser eats the winner?


call Terminex


----------



## bananaman (Jul 14, 2006)

lol  this is funny stuff...

The slow grower of the year award: G.rosea 1in in 3 years! :clap: :clap: :clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 14, 2006)

ShadowBlade said:
			
		

> A. minatrix.
> 
> @Topic kind of a funny idea
> 
> ...


opps i thought i had put it up !!!!sorry about that thanks for the correction lol


----------



## PeterParker (Jul 14, 2006)

The most beautiful T is YOUR T! that also applies to me


----------



## Grim91Z (Jul 15, 2006)

"Most Beautiful Tarantula"

I find Cobalts to be the most beautiful.


----------



## gagamboy (Jul 15, 2006)

:wall: user's choice award for user-friendliness: G. rosea:clap: 

 home-maintenance award for best burrow made: H. minax:clap: 

:clap: and of course, the annual *'gagamboy award for outstanding acheivement in the feild of excellence'*, my personal favorite: h. LIVIDUM!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## P.P.'s Mom (Jul 15, 2006)

Most likely to shake the entire enclusure during a cricket hunt:
P. cambridgei


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Jul 15, 2006)

Right now the most beautiful tarantula is the one I am seeking so hard to find is the Brachypelma baumgarteni


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jul 15, 2006)

P.P.'s Mom said:
			
		

> Most likely to shake the entire enclusure during a cricket hunt:
> P. cambridgei


MY GOSH ---DO I EVER AGREE WITH THAT SELECTION OF A WINNER!!! :clap:


----------



## Dragoon (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello
My vote for most beautiful tarantula is the Brachypelma boehmei. It caught my eye when I first entered the hobby, and is still (one of) my favorites now. I think its the flagship beauty tarantula...the one guaranteed to make jaws drop and shut up the people proclaiming their distaste for spiders...

I don't know how many times I've had people telling me 'Ugh! I don't like spiders, how on earth could you keep....oooooo, that one's pretty!"

hahaha, in fact, I was at my sister's one Christmas and was showing my five year old niece some pictures from Apets...and she was saying  "yuck! spiders!"...until I showed her a boehmei...and she goes shouting, "Mommy! Look at the pretty spider!"
So my sister in the next room (an arachnophobe) yells at me "What are you doing to my daughter!?"
 

Oh, and I'm a very lucky girl, I have a B. baumgarteni, and it sure looked female on its last molt! I can't wait until it gets bigger!
D.


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 16, 2006)

*you know*



			
				rosehaired1979 said:
			
		

> Right now the most beautiful tarantula is the one I am seeking so hard to find is the Brachypelma baumgarteni


i saw them forsale in europe none in the states sorry also, just a question , i heard they where a hybrid???


----------



## AlainL (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi!

I know someone who should have B.baumgarteni, he is from canada but he ship in the states, let me know if you are interrested.


----------



## Hipster OBT (Nov 14, 2012)

Now I haven't seen every tarantula but I've  been looking for a very attractive species to add to my collection. Through all the pictures i saw I'd have to say the male Brachypelma boehmei (red bloom bird-eater) is gorgeous. Bright pink with black contrast and a nice starburst on the carapace. 

Other than thay the ornamentals have always caught my eye. Especially the gooty.


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 14, 2012)

Lampropelma or Cyriopagunus


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Nov 14, 2012)

LV-426 said:


> Lampropelma or Cyriopagunus


+1 L. violaceopes is the species that got me addicted to this hobby. 

@Hipster OBT, Brachypelma boehmei common name is Mexican fireleg, red bloom bird-eater is the common name for Pamphobeteus vespertinus. Just so you know.


----------



## arachnofab (Nov 14, 2012)

1 - M. balfouri
2 - P. met 
3 - P. cambridgei or pulcher
4 - don't like em too big
5 - too many to choose from


----------



## Litoria (Nov 14, 2012)

My fav is A. geniculata and brocklehursti 

*The preferences here in Hungary:*

 most rare - All Aphonopelmas and G. pulchra... everyone is only aiming for the "brand new & hot" species ::
 most sought after - maybe G. pulchra females, P. metallica and T. blondi
 most beautiful - Typochlaena seladonia (I'm hoping that T. costae will be in the hobby soon), P. irminia and P. metallica
 color - people like really colorful Ts more
 size - most of us likes it big


----------



## sjl197 (Nov 14, 2012)

Most beautiful,

First i saw in the wild, many years ago, Acanthoscurria antillensis 

Not beautiful, all those new 'Avicularia's that are soon to be illegally smuggled out of Brasil for the pettrade.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## parslegacy (Nov 14, 2012)

for me every tarantula is unique on their own special way,important is on how you properly care for them..in that way, you will see its true beauty for many years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Nov 15, 2012)

there are far too many beautiful ts to label just one 

I love COLOR as much as the next guy, but i really dig the subtle caramel colors on a P. subfusca LL and i also really like my C. ritae. (wish < got the size and the bulk of Lp)


----------



## brezo (Nov 15, 2012)

The most beautifull tarantulas in my opinion are h. maculata(the white wins the day), and p. metallica(the blue wins the day) ,... females ofcourse


----------



## Tarac (Nov 16, 2012)

I like Pokies and Pamphos the best personally.  Giant velvety, subtly irridescent Pamphos are so beautiful.  Pokies are like living tapestries.  Cyriocosmus are quite beautiful as well.  Some of the Brachys are classics for obvious reasons besides their ease of care- my auratum might be a top pick for me if she didn't always have that unsightly bald spot from constantly kicking hairs for no apparent reason.  Hard to pick just one.


----------



## Spiderkid (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmmmm....female P. irminia look awesome, the contrast between the black background and orange markings is stunning


----------



## jim777 (Nov 19, 2012)

Two whole pages and NO ONE has said Iridopelma _seladonium_ yet? I think that's a record


----------



## justingordon (Nov 20, 2012)

Xenesthis. Nuff said


----------



## concrete (Nov 20, 2012)

I haven't seen everything out there but my favorites are pretty much any Avics, especially at baby stages. Outside of that, I just got a Psalmopoeus langenbucheri and that's a stunning, underrated spider. The pictures definitely don't do it justice, it has to be seen up close and personal.


----------



## jen650s (Nov 20, 2012)

Is there one?  Even the "boring" brown Ts are beautiful in my eyes...


----------



## Litoria (Nov 20, 2012)

jim777 said:


> Two whole pages and NO ONE has said Iridopelma _seladonium_ yet? I think that's a record


You're late 


Litoria said:


> most beautiful - Typochlaena seladonia (I'm hoping that T. costae will be in the hobby soon), P. irminia and P. metallica


----------



## Merfolk (Nov 20, 2012)

Beauties:

P metallica
A versicolor
A diversipes
GBB
C fasciatum
L violaceopes
B bohemei
A geniculata
I selanodium

My escape artist : P rufilata!


----------



## VictorHernandez (Nov 20, 2012)

I like the Poecilotheria metallica. Brachypelma smithi and Aphonopelma mojave are liked as well.


----------



## jim777 (Nov 30, 2012)

Litoria said:


> You're late


Yes indeed, thanks for the tip! I missed where Iridopelma was reclassified into the resurected Typhochlaena genus.


----------



## nepenthes (Nov 30, 2012)

What about Pamphobeteus ultramarinus pretty awesome lookin.


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd have to say Megaphobema mesomelas is the winner for me. C. ritae would probably win if it were a few inches larger.


----------



## FearNot (Nov 30, 2012)

P.regalis....I want one SOOOOOOOO SO bad, but I'm a little weary of buying an OW arboreal, since the only tarantula I owe is a G.rosea XD It seems like it'd be a quick change.


----------

